# Research about electric cars



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm guessing your "pre-survey" is a...survey 😂


----------



## smartincan (Dec 10, 2021)

remy_martian said:


> I'm guessing your "pre-survey" is a...survey 😂


 It's needed to know where you're from, as well as if you meet the criteria, cause there's different group sessions depending of the country you're living


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

smartincan said:


> I'm Sara (director of QUANTICA Marketing Research) and I'm looking for *electric car owners* interested in take part in an online research about electric vehicles.


I don't know if you realize that the only EV owned by the majority of forum members is one that they converted from an engine-driven vehicle. Depending on your customer, the people here may not be in your target audience.


----------

